# Critique My Gelding?



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Wondering about this guys confirmation. Here are some pictures. Im sorry about his hind leg view, he was being lazy and wouldn't square up.
Thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The only thing I can really tell is that he toes out in the front. Not horribly, but a bit.

The side view pic of him is useless. Nothing can be seen with the horse's head on the ground and his legs every which way. A picture needs to be taken from perpendicular to the horse's side with the horse's head up and legs as squared as possible. Otherwise, all we can say is "Pretty horsey."


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay thank you. Sorry about the bad side picture. If I could figure out how to edit I would put a better picture for the side view. Does it have to be directly side on or would an angled picture work?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Directly from the side is best. It makes it easier to judge the angle of the shoulder, length of the back and makes the angle of the hocks more visible, among other things.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Okay Ill try and get one tomorrow of him and upload it. Thank you very much for your time


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a problem.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse looks to have a lot going for him. LIKE his LEGS. Good bone, low knees and hocks. Long Gaskins and low stifles. From this view the only thing I find a bit poor is the peak of rump is a bit far back and the topline in that area is not as smooth as I like. 

I look 4ward to a new side photo.. legs toward the camera need to be perpendicular to the ground (ground needs to be level). legs away from the camera.. front a little behind the one closest to you.. space to the knees. Rear leg a little ahed of the leg closest to you with space to the hocks. Take the photo standing opposite the horse's hip. Head up and ears 4ward. 

I think I will like what I see when you show it.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

Ill try my hardest to get him to stand like that. I know very little about confirmation in horses but I may have to learn. I had no idea he had good legs I never really heard anything about his confirmation. Im very excited to get that side picture now. Thanks so much Elana


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

*More pics*








Im really sorry about these. I know there not the best but my camera died and I wasnt able to get anymore. Im hoping these are of SOME help... If not thats alright.
Sorry


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a bit cow hocked. hocks turn in toward each other. neat color, leopard appy ? what do you plan to use him for ? he looks like a sweet horse


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

stevenson said:


> he is a bit cow hocked. hocks turn in toward each other. neat color, leopard appy ? what do you plan to use him for ? he looks like a sweet horse


I'm thinking of western pleasure. His coloring is very unique he really is a great boy but he builds up energy very fast. If he's not ridden everyday you have to lunge him first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think he would make a nice WP horse. His coloring will show diff if you keep him stalled and blanketed . I would work on having him get rounded when you ride, which will make him develop his back and rump muscles. Also working up and down hills, will muscle him and help tire him , if you have some hills in your area  . He will look diff after you get him show fit.


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

stevenson said:


> I think he would make a nice WP horse. His coloring will show diff if you keep him stalled and blanketed . I would work on having him get rounded when you ride, which will make him develop his back and rump muscles. Also working up and down hills, will muscle him and help tire him , if you have some hills in your area  . He will look diff after you get him show fit.


Thank you for the great advise! I will defiantly try this and I do have plenty of hills here I live so that should work great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

stevenson said:


> he is a bit cow hocked. hocks turn in toward each other. neat color, leopard appy ? what do you plan to use him for ? he looks like a sweet horse


 Sorry so late getting back. He is a leopard appy. I plan to use him for western pleasure mostly. And thank you, he is very sweet


----------

